# NOMINATE: Most Famous Landmark



## Kingsken (Mar 5, 2004)

The architect of the statue of liberty is Eiffel, the same architect of the Eifel tower (duh...  )

1 great wall of china
2 Colloseum
3 Eiffel tower


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

1 La Tour Eiffel

2 Colosseum

3 Piramids of Giza


----------



## ladolcevita (Aug 11, 2005)

Look at this list from an excellent website by the renowned travel writer Howard Hillman.
It has listed all the most spectacular man made and natural wonders of the world!

http://www.hillmanwonders.com/top10/man_made.htm#_vtop

Top Ten man-made wonders of the world:

1. Pyramids of Egypt
2. Great Wall of China
3. Taj Mahal
4. Machu Picchu
5. Bali
6. Angkor Wat
7. Forbidden City
8. Bagan Temples & Pagodas
9. Karnak Temple
10. Teotihuacan

Some sites are natural or mixed

Top ten natural wonders of the world: 

1. Serengeti Migration
2. Galapagos Islands
3. Grand Canyon
4. Iguazu Falls
5. Amazon Rain Forest
6. Ngorongoro Crater
7. Great Barrier Reef
8. Victoria Falls
9. Bora Bora
10. Cappadocia.

Top ten wonders of Europe:

1. Acropolis / Parthenon
2. Colosseum of Rome
3. Fjords of Norway
4. St. Peter's Basilica
5. Sistine Chapel
6. Alhambra
7. Louvre Museum
8. Canals of Venice
9. Versailles
10. Pompeii

Top ten wonders of North America:

1. Grand Canyon
2. Teotihuacan
3. Carlsbad Caverns
4. Metropolitan Museum
5. Yellowstone
6. New York Skyline
7. Niagara Falls
8. Yosemeti
9. San Francisco Bay/Cityscape
10. Panama Canal

Top ten wonders of South America:

1. Galapagos Islands
2. Machu Picchu
3. Iguazu Falls
4. Amazon Rain Forest
5. Easter Island
6. Rio Panoramic Views
7. Carnival in Rio
8. Angel Falls
9. Nazca Animal Figures
10. Torres del Paine

Top ten wonders of Africa:

1. Pyramids of Egypt
2. Serengeti Migration
3. Ngorongoro Crater
4. Victoria Falls
5. Karnak Temple
6. Nile River Cruise
7. Egyptian Museum
8. Valley of the Kings
9. Sahara Desert
10. Marrakesh

Top ten wonders of Asia:

1. Great Wall of China
2. Taj Mahal
3. Bali
4. Angkor Wat
5. Forbidden City
6. Bagan Temples/Pagodas
7. Potala Palace
8. Qin Terra Cotta Warriors
9. Borobudur
10. Hong Kong Harbor/Cityscape


----------



## ladolcevita (Aug 11, 2005)

Hope that website can gave you guys more insights into all the different wonders of the world we live in.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Sorry but this thread is for nominations only, not lists or discussion.


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

1-Eiffel Tower,Paris
2-Giza Pyramids,Cairo
3-Saint Stephen's Tower,London


----------



## etap03 (Jan 22, 2005)

1-eiffel Tower
2-Statue of Liberty
3-Big Ben


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

1) Pyramids of Egypt
2) Great Wall of China
3) Eiffel Tower


----------



## dewback (Jun 28, 2005)

Eiffel Tower
The Pyramids of Gizeh
Big Ben


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Taj Mahal
Pyramids of Giza
Great Wall of China


----------



## wallh (Jun 12, 2005)

1- Eiffel Tower
2- Pyramids
3- Taj Mahal


----------



## jeicow (Jul 18, 2005)

Effiel Tower
Big Ben
Statue of Liberty


----------



## er_juli (Oct 9, 2005)

1) Big Ben
2) Statue of Liberty
3) Eiffel Tower


----------



## thoju75 (Jul 22, 2004)

Eiffel Tower, Paris
Pyramids of Gizeh
great wall of China


----------



## Cariad (Sep 22, 2005)

1. Eiffel Tower
2. Statue of Liberty
3. Sydney Opera House
4. London Houses of Parliament (Big Ben)
5. "Hollywood" Sign


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

1. Pyramids of Giza
2. Eiffel Tower
3. Statue of Liberty
4. Statue of Christ - Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Balikbayan (Jul 15, 2004)

1. The Chinese Wall
2. Burj Dubai (as soon as completed)
3. Akashi Kaikyo Ohashi (the suspension bridge near Kobe that survived the earthquake!)


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Balikbayan said:


> 1. The Chinese Wall
> 2. Burj Dubai (as soon as completed)
> 3. Akashi Kaikyo Ohashi (the suspension bridge near Kobe that survived the earthquake!)


You mean The Great Wall of China


----------



## therock (Apr 20, 2004)

Colosseum
Eiffel Tower
Statue of Liberty


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

Eiffle Tower.

Its the most visited Landmark, in the most visited city, in the most visited country in the world.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

^ London actually surpassed Paris in visitor numbers in the last year.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Eiffel
Pyramids at Giza
Great Wall of China


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

wjfox2002 said:


> ^ London actually surpassed Paris in visitor numbers in the last year.


So, you still don't have the Eiffle Tower


----------



## Perth4life3 (Nov 14, 2004)

1. Eiffel Tower
2.Collesuem (however you spell)
3. Statue of Liberty.


----------



## rufi (Nov 24, 2004)

CN Tower
Eiffel Tower
Great Wall of China


----------



## the_1_and_only_cuban (Oct 21, 2004)

Statue of Liberty
Eiffel Tower
Pyramids of Giza


----------



## greekguymike (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

Piramids at Giza, or the Eifle tower, they would be very wide known structures.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Pyramids
Statue of Liberty
Eiffel Tower


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

1) Eiffel Tower
2) Colosseum
3) Hagia Sophia


----------



## coalfactor (Nov 14, 2005)

eiffel tower
pyramids of egypt
statue of liberty


----------



## ishtefh_03 (Nov 11, 2005)

eiffel tower
colesseum
pyramids in egypt (great sphinx)


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2004)

1. Pyramids of Gizeh
2. Great Wall of China
3. Atomium, Brussels


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

1. parthenon in athens
2. colosseum in rome
3. agia sofia in istanbul


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

wjfox2002 said:


> 1. Eiffel Tower, Paris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i second these nominations.

-


----------



## wecky (Feb 21, 2005)

*Big Ben, London


Eiffel Tower, Paris


Statue of Liberty, New York


Great wall of China

Pyramid of Giza, Egypt*

-----


----------

